# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Rock on Rock Firemaking

## Rick

I ran across a decent article on making sparks just using rocks. I thought I would share it. 


http://www.wildwoodsurvival.com/surv...nes/index.html

----------


## FVR

There are some here who don't believe that rock on rock will start a fire.  I've made sparks with two rocks, if it sparks, it can make a fire.  Ya just have to catch the spark.

Wow, an article that justifies my beliefs. Hmmmmm.

----------


## Rick

I doubt primitive man used his RAT knife and fire steel. Rocks were the only things he had. I'll bet a rock fight in a cave at night was a sight to behold. I'll bet the sparks really flew. (I sleigh myself sometimes!)

----------


## Nativedude

> "There are some here who don't believe that rock on rock will start a fire.  I've made sparks with two rocks, if it sparks, it can make a fire.  Ya just have to catch the spark. . ."


Yeah, FVR is right, rock-on-rock definitely works to start fire!   :Wink:

----------


## benhurjun

Hi guys. We call them living rocks - the rocks that spark. Making them spark is easy, catching the sparks is another story. And you have to surround yourself with the driest tinder you can find while rubbing those rocks. Be armed with tons of patience and persistence. It can be annoyingly frustrating.

----------


## Pan

Cant find iron pyrite here (though i do have a chunk of it from a trip to the mountains, bought it in a rock shoppe) . I wonder if a chunk of iron ore would work?

----------


## Rick

Quartz and Pentlandite work as do Marcasite and Flint. Iron Pyrite against itself. 
Pentlandite is an Iron Nickel Sulfide so I do not know why iron ore wouldn't work (although I haven't tried it). Look for Hematite or even Magnetite. Hematite is mostly iron.

----------


## Nichov

OK, so I've heard rocks for spark and I've heard bow drills and hand drills.

Now I've tried hand drills before and never gotten more than a small puff of smoke.

I always wanted to try a bow drill but I was never able to produce a good bow string.  In fact, everytime I see someone using a bow-drill their string is carry-in.  Does anyone know some good stuff for bow strings in northeastern USA?

What wood is the best for the drill?

----------


## crashdive123

Nichov - when you get that small puff of smoke, that's when you are starting to make a coal that you can transfer to your tinder bundle.  Here are a couple of vids that explain and show it better than I can.  The first is using nothing but what you find in the wilderness.  The second does a good job on how to construct your pieces.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDcKsiOZ3Ho

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMoZBwLWTNM

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> Quartz and Pentlandite work as do Marcasite and Flint. Iron Pyrite against itself. 
> Pentlandite is an Iron Nickel Sulfide so I do not know why iron ore wouldn't work (although I haven't tried it). Look for Hematite or even Magnetite. Hematite is mostly iron.


Hematite does work it gives good Sparks

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> OK, so I've heard rocks for spark and I've heard bow drills and hand drills.
> 
> Now I've tried hand drills before and never gotten more than a small puff of smoke.
> 
> I always wanted to try a bow drill but I was never able to produce a good bow string.  In fact, everytime I see someone using a bow-drill their string is carry-in.  Does anyone know some good stuff for bow strings in northeastern USA?
> 
> What wood is the best for the drill?


I use Pounded Ash or White oak to make my strings. I twist 3 slender strands,then braid them togather

----------


## Gray Wolf

> OK, so I've heard rocks for spark and I've heard bow drills and hand drills.
> 
> Now I've tried hand drills before and never gotten more than a small puff of smoke.
> 
> I always wanted to try a bow drill but I was never able to produce a good bow string.  *In fact, everytime I see someone using a bow-drill their string is carry-in.*  Does anyone know some good stuff for bow strings in northeastern USA?
> 
> What wood is the best for the drill?


Nichov,
I'm sure if your in the wilderness and you want to make a bow drill, you have boots on. I have used my boot laces many times. Is that considered carry-in?
but here is a link to a video that Mac made that may help.

Making Bark Cordage:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXW95Ux-4GE

Here is another link that may help too.
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...cordage&page=1

----------


## Nichov

Thanks guys! Great answers!

----------


## Justin Case

> I ran across a decent article on making sparks just using rocks. I thought I would share it. 
> 
> http://www.wildwoodsurvival.com/survival/fire/twostones/abbww/index.html


 Dang it,  this article is no longer available....

----------


## hunter63

JC try this link, from an old bookmark
http://wildwoodsurvival.com/survival...bww/index.html

Posted it on the other thread as well.

If anyone ever read "The Clan of The Cave Bear", and the rest of the series, Ayala "invented" or "discovered" using iron pyrite, Fools gold, as sparking rocks.

----------


## Justin Case

Got it,, thanks  :Smile:    maybe a thread merge would be a good idea ?

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

I have used picked up Iron Pyrite and rough granite to make a fire.... it works although I did use some char cloth I had in my kit, not real sure except for cotton wood tufts on what else would be able to catch such a cold spark.

----------


## Rick

I wonder if tinder fungus would? That stuff will catch just about anything except a cold.

----------


## Justin Case

The link Hunter put in post 15 showed fungus...

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

I have never used tinder fungus, not even sure exactly what it is. I will research that. I have used cotton wood tufts, cat tail blooms and even fluffed up pulled tufts of my cotton socks. The sparks are a little cooler than when using foint n steel etc....I have also used a flint on the back of my knife and/or steel hatchet.

----------


## rwc1969

True tinder fungus, Chaga, takes a spark almost as good as charcloth, but not quite. I have been collecting interesting looking rocks as I'm out and about and found one which I believe is chert, and another which is unknown, but appears rusty in spots. They will throw a spark, but it is usually just a single and it takes hitting them just right to get the spark. I've tried both chaga and charcloth, but have yet to get an ember.

----------

